# Looking for a Rat breeder in Lancashire



## KillerCars (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi,

I live in Blackpool and I've been looking for a Rat breeder who has or is planning to have a litter of British Blue Dumbo Rats. I've been trying to find a couple of British Blue Dumbo bucks for a while now and though I have found a couple of breeders, they are too far away for me to get to. I would really need someone more around my area (Blackpool/Preston/Manchester).

I know I'm being specific with what I want which is probably why I'm finding it so difficult to find someone!  I don't suppose anyone can point me in the right direction?

Thanks,
KC.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Not that many breeders around the North West at all really, plenty rescues though


----------



## superstar038 (Sep 29, 2009)

Google starratz forums , there is a network of breeders on there x x


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Email [email protected] for a list of registered breeders. YRC also have a list of breeders, if you can make it over to Yorkshire.

I've got a litter planned, but they'll be black and possibly russian blue, not dumbos either. Have you tried Cynthia at Manchester Rodent Rescue?

Not many people breeding for BB dumbos (none that I know of), used to be quite a few but not recently. You're more likely to find russian blues.


----------

